# Salary Certificate Details



## kimibg

Hello,

I am considering moving to Abu Dhabi in several monhts time, since I had gotten a job offer and negotiated a bit better base salary. Nevertheless, I am still at the very limit of being eligible for credit card.

*What does or should a Salary Certificate from my Employer include?* Is it common to add "accommodation" as well (eventough they do provide a furnished, shared apartment with private bedroom and bathroom)? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sm105

I had a similar situation recently (detailed at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/400154-salary-credit-card-applications.html ), but eventually EmiratesNBD was quite flexible in terms of the documentation that the company provided. It helped that it is my salary account and that our company has a larger relationship with the bank so we have our own account liaison who was able to assist.


----------

